# How long do conditioners/meds/food last for?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just curious about the breakdown on the water conditioners, medications, and food breakdown in storage.

Now I know food over time as it ages nutrients fade but still useable if you're low on money and want to finish the product before buying new stuff or stretch out the food by say one day old food and next day new food. 

But the water/meds is more my interest here.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Usually the better med lines will have a best before date on them somewhere as will water testing kits. Food can remain fresh for quite a while, however if you still have the same package of flake food that you opened 6 months ago then you need to look at the size you are purchasing. Dried and pellets should last much longer. As for conditioners I really have no idea


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Bulk fish food can be stored in the freezer like any other food to keep it fresh. Take from the freezer only small amounts. Also when using food try to keep it sealed with as much air out as possible.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would imagine the breakdown of water conditioners to be negligible. Most of them are sodium thiosulphate solutions anyway, so they should not have any problems with degradation.


----------

